# AKC Lab Pups



## Mud Blood & Beer Lover (Dec 26, 2019)

These are purebred AKC lab puppies. I have two black males left. These labs were born on April 19th 2021. They are in need of good homes. Both the male and female parents are excellent hunting dogs, but more then anything amazing pets that are part of the family. Come see for yourself and fall in love with your new best friend! They will be 8 weeks on monday June 21st and are ready to go anytime now. Pups have had first round of shots, dewormers and dew claws removed already. Looking to get $800 a dog.
Photos- Sire is the black lab, Dam is yellow lab.
Please call or txt Colton (8016318314) with any questions.
Thanks

















































View attachment 148468
View attachment 148469
View attachment 148470


----------

